# Shoulda had a dry fly on...



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Saw this bad boy sipping dead bait on Friday out between the pass and the Mass. wish I would have had a dry fly on a 12wt...lol.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Great picture! I've never seen one up like that.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you are craysie. LOL
jack


----------

